# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  VB.NET 2005: Arkanoid (Breakout) Game in Full Screen [Exe & Source]

## minitech

Arkanoid Game, by minitech.

Keys:
Left & Right to move, x to exit.

Please give suggestions!

Edit: updated copy submitted below.

Edit 2: Changed title, didn't know. Also, this works best if you set resolution to lowest.

----------


## minitech

Here is an updated copy of the Exe & Source. I made the bouncing a little more realistic, and every game is different, finally.  :Big Grin:

----------


## minitech

Here's a version that's not full-screen, but there's no empty gap at the side, now.

----------


## makster246

Hiya, graphics and movement seem cool. on my system though i am getting crazy slowdown.. i have looked through the code and it doesnt appear to be anything in there. probibly something in the DLL file  :Big Grin: , but using my imagination to overcome the slowdown and it looks pretty cool. collision detection was really good  :Big Grin:

----------


## minitech

Uhh... exactly how slow is it going? I think the ball is meant to move at about 6 pixels per 1/10 of a second, so it's not really fast. How fast is it going for you?

----------


## makster246

Its not just the ball, its the whole game, the paddle moves but it jump's and when you press left it takes a second or two to register. now this has ran perfectly on my PC now, but my laptop it runs slow on.. thinking about it though my lappy is running 2008, so the game probibly lost something in the automatic upgrade~(conversion).

----------


## minitech

You could run the EXE, I assure you there aren't any viruses or anything like that but I guess you should always scan it anyways. If you don't have antivirus software, then never mind.

----------


## makster246

ran the exe, its running slow on laptop too.

----------


## minitech

Sorry, but I can't really do any thing about that. :Frown:

----------


## makster246

lol thats ok, as i said it works great on the pc and it is a good little game  :Smilie:

----------


## minitech

Here's an updated copy: bitmaps are contained within the EXE, and it has sound. You still need to copy the DLL with it, though. Is there a way to put DLLs in your resources?

Here is the source:
http://minitechme.bravehost.com/Arkanoid Source.zip

----------


## minitech

OK, here is the EXE:

http://minitechme.bravehost.com/Arkanoid Exe.zip

----------

